# Love Your Canoe?



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I can't wait to get out on a long paddle trip this fall. There's nothing like the glide and pride of a well made canoe. How about your pride and joy? Got any canoe pics? We've seen plenty of yaks. Your adventure craft. your old friend. Here's my We-no-nah, royalex, 16 footer. About 15 years old and counting.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

lol here is my 1975 Grumman on my son's 1996 Geo!!!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I had the Old Town out yesterday. The river was low. I should have taken it out to the lake.


----------



## mcmillcd (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a 14ft fiberglass that I solo most of the time. The first pic is the canoe getting a fresh coat of paint last year and the second is my favorite canoe mate even though he can't paddle!


----------



## davidsonralph (Jul 8, 2009)

12' Stillwater


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

davidsonralph said:


> 12' Stillwater


I Like your set-up. How many HP are you getting out of that thing? And what kind of battery life?


----------



## mcmillcd (Feb 18, 2009)

I am wondering what kind of rod holders those are?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I am not certain, but the rod holders look like Down East Saltys. They are a solid holder made of metal that allows you to lift the rod and the holder rises up and releases the rod.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat21300&hasJS=true


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm fixated on the length of those rods.
Holy telephone poles, Batman!

Actually I'm kidding. I've recently been schooled on how long rods can be deadly tools.
Anything over 7' still looks looooong to me, though.


----------



## davidsonralph (Jul 8, 2009)

@wow- I have a 30lb trolling motor with two deep cell batteries located in the front of canoe. I rarely go below 80% of charge on one battery even when trolling most of the day. The extra battery is a little insurance so I don't have to pick up the paddle and it also adds enough weight to the front so the canoe does not stick straight up in the air. I extended the trolling motor wire and added velcro clips so that the wire runs under gunwale of the canoe to the the front batteries. Canoe is fiberglass and only weighs about 65lbs so if all the weight is in the back I can't see over the front of canoe!

@mcmillcd- They are in fact down east rod holders. I started with Scotty holders mounted to the thwart but found these down east to be perfect. Have built in clamps and are as solid as can be. Made of solid aluminum, no rust.

@bubbagon - The rods I have in the picture are 12' jig poles used for slow trolling for crappie.


----------



## davidsonralph (Jul 8, 2009)

It is actually this one with the clamp:
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&rid=&parentType=&indexId=cat21300&hasJS=true


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Cool deal!! That's just crazy long for my brain. But I'd imagine it makes catching crappie a friggin blast!!
Are those the same kind of rod that you'd use to vertical jig a brush pile?

Very cool set up on the canoe, BTW.
I have a 16 foot Old Town Guide, but it's really more of a barge. We do some jump shooting for ducks out of it but primarily use it for transportation to duck and deer hunting spots. I do have a little 5hp air cooled Honda and a trolling motor that I strap on the side and use on lakes. 
But I only fished out of it once this year.


----------



## GETTIN' THERE (Apr 17, 2007)

Here is my 15' Pelican Colorado. Camo Clad and outriggers (they will be in camo shortly). Great to fish out of and looking forward to hunting out of it.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

GETTIN" THERE, How do you like your outriggers? Do they obstruct your fishing? How about stability? they look compact. Thanks --Tim


----------



## GETTIN' THERE (Apr 17, 2007)

Absolutely love them. They improve stability 100%, I can stand, cast and set the hook without fear of tipping. They glide across the water and I think even help tracking. I plan on using the rig as a lay out boat this coming duck season
with a little camo netting and grass mattes thrown over the top. Also, no problem at all going through lily pads, slides right along without a hint of getting hung up. Obviously they would not do well in cattails or trying to make your way down a stream with a lot of fallen timber, but they are easily removable and light weight. Here is where I got them from:

http://www.yak-gear.com/outriggers.html


----------

